# Starbucks "Knit & Twit"



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to the lady whom commented on NOT giving enough "details" as to Town and State, etc., where the "event" is held.
I know we have been very good about posting this notice every week since we started this. 
First by 2catsinNJ, and for the time being by me ICE
Since your location is "in hiding" I have no idea where you live and even can get to the "Knit & Twit". If you feel slighted we are truly sorry.

Starbucks "Knit & Twit":
1. a gathering for people who like to knit and talk
2. where: The STARBUCKS Coffee House on ROUTE 73, number 300 (actually it could be Googled and then you can print out a map and directions too). It is a "corner"lot with ample parking space. Across the road is TJMaxx( big discount clothing store). a few doors from Trader Joe (a big grocery store)
3. the town is actually Evesham, although we have always referred to it as MARLTON!
4. the state is NEW JERSEY.
5. Yes, they do have a telephone number: (856) 810-9920
6. The county is BURLINGTON COUNY as also referred to as:
SOUTH JERSEY.
7. the time: usually start at 1pm and lasts to about 3pm. Sometimes earlier and sometimes we hang on later...
8. the first one to arrives, tries (yes I say TRY!) to reserve us some "easy" chairs, by the window. The straight back chairs are not comfy at all to sit and knit.
Take note: from now on the announcement will be abbreviated:
Starbucks "Knit & Twit"
Rte 73, Marlton (Evesham), NJ
from 1pm to 3pm.
You can copy and paste, or copy it by handwriting and put this info in a safe place.
See you tomorrow!
PM if you cannot make it. Thanks.
ICE in Vtown


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

Starbucks and Knitting, what could be better. Wish I lived near!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

no Starbucks in our town...too small.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Bit too far for me too. We do have 1 starbucks on the Goldcoast...not many knitters.


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

love this idea it is exactly what i am trying to organize here in stratford Ontario no Starbucks but we plan to meet at a local coffee shop


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

clgray said:


> love this idea it is exactly what i am trying to organize here in stratford Ontario no Starbucks but we plan to meet at a local coffee shop


We like coffee shops too. Clubs in the local LYS have that added pressure of feeling obliged to buy their yarn.
ICE in NJ


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry, no chance for Starbucks in New Jersey. If I lived anywhere near you I would join you someday.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

I heard the Starbuck in my area (off hwy 215 and Newport Road in California) told a knitting group that they are not welcome there, now they have to find a new place to knit now.


----------

